

Ask HN: If Skype is integrated in Windows 8 Then... - wslh

Please, complete the statement with your own thoughts.
======
stephenr
Windows will ship with another app that is poorly designed and crashes every
time you look at it funny.

------
ricardobeat
it won't make any difference since by the time it launches Facetime and Huddle
(or something else) will have taken over.

------
vyrotek
it would be great and I will probably use it.

